# Managed Way Acquires Waveform Technology



## drmike (Jul 14, 2015)

(borrowed from WHT post made today)   ... as a couple providers here use Waveform and some readers are in Waveform/ManagedWay's area

-------

SOUTHFIELD, Mich., May 20, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- ManagedWay, a leading Southfield-based cloud services provider, announced today that it has acquired Waveform Technology, LLC, a Troy (MI) provider of data center and Internet solutions.

Waveform is a 24-year-old company that has built its reputation on superior engineering, cost effective IT and telecommunication solutions. The company provides high bandwidth Internet services and data transport to businesses in southeast Michigan, via 400+ miles of proprietary fiber. 

"We've known and respected Waveform as a competitor for years and we're thrilled to take them on now as a partner," said Robert Sanders, President and CEO of ManagedWay. "The combination of our two companies will give us significant leverage in the market. We're looking forward to creating some meaningful economies of scale for the larger organization."

Waveform's technical assets, administrative processes, and all staff will be immediately integrated with ManagedWay. The new company will retain the ManagedWay name and become a top provider of data center services including colocation, and public and private clouds.

ManagedWay, founded by Sanders more than a dozen years ago, is a recognized industry leader in managed hosting solutions. It counts some of the region's most technically sophisticated IT firms among its clients and is known for its unparalleled support program which promises on-site IT professionals on a 24/7/365 basis to ensure that clients enjoy "IT peace of mind". The company operates multiple data centers in Southfield and Grand Rapids, in addition to the Waveform facilities that are part of this acquisition. 

"The partnership with ManagedWay is the culmination of our efforts over the past 15 years and moves us to the next level in terms of technological sophistication and market outreach," said Waveform's COO Bill Wichers. "It will help us enhance the value of our services to current and future clients. It's a perfect win-win scenario for both companies."

Sanders noted that ManagedWay is continuously looking for opportunities to enhance its network and client base through investment, partnerships and acquisitions. "ManagedWay was among the founding partners of the Detroit Internet Exchange because we saw an opportunity to reduce costs and improve speed through peering."

www.managedway.com


----------

